# UD wire box



## mcgeerj35 (4/4/16)

UD wire box would this be something worth looking at or isnt it really worth while ?

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lingogrey (4/4/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> UD wire box would this be something worth looking at or isnt it really worth while ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


It really seems like good value working out to more or less R75 per spool. However, it would depend on your vaping preferences. If you use temp control a lot, only the 26 gauge SS and the 26 Nickel would work for that. I don't use Nickel at all, so for me that would already decrease the value of the box. I would also personally not use the Nichrome 80 (just according to my own views on the safety of nickel as a heating element and Ni80 is 80 % nickel), so for me the package would ultimately work out more or less the same as buying the four wires that I would use individually (and with the latter I would have a bit more choice as to gauges etc.). However, if you're actually going to use all 6, once again it seems like a great value.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## mcgeerj35 (4/4/16)

Lingogrey said:


> It really seems like good value working out to more or less R75 per spool. However, it would depend on your vaping preferences. If you use temp control a lot, only the 26 gauge SS and the 26 Nickel would work for that. I don't use Nickel at all, so for me that would already decrease the value of the box. I would also personally not use the Nichrome 80 (just according to my own views on the safety of nickel as a heating element and Ni80 is 80 % nickel), so for me the package would ultimately work out more or less the same as buying the four wires that I would use individually. However, if you're actually going to use all 6, once again it seems like a great value.


Haven't thought about that i am a noob only had my subox less than a week hahah but i think id give it a shot


Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lingogrey (4/4/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> Haven't thought about that i am a noob only had my subox less than a week hahah but i think id give it a shot
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Cool. With the Subox you definitely won't be able to use the nickel though. The Claptons will probably be a tightish fit in the Subtank RBA section, but should work just fine if you don't exceed a 2.5 mm ID.


----------



## mcgeerj35 (4/4/16)

Lingogrey said:


> Cool. With the Subox you definitely won't be able to use the nickel though. The Claptons will probably be a tightish fit in the Subtank RBA section, but should work just fine if you don't exceed a 2.5 mm ID.


Sweet thanks for the advice i could always sell that nickel for a good price anyways one more Q is the nickel the only one's i cant use in the subox or are there more?

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (4/4/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> Sweet thanks for the advice i could always sell that nickel for a good price anyways one more Q is the nickel the only one's i cant use in the subox or are there more?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


If your Subox is a week old, by next month you will have bought another mod that will be compatible with the nickel  Such a wicked little device, very soon you will be thinking, "If my Subox is this awesome, what else am I missing out on!".


----------



## mcgeerj35 (4/4/16)

Stosta said:


> If your Subox is a week old, by next month you will have bought another mod that will be compatible with the nickel  Such a wicked little device, very soon you will be thinking, "If my Subox is this awesome, what else am I missing out on!".


Hahaha valid point but im not really planning on another mod soon bud so i just wanna stock up on wire for a few months so i could have cash to spend on e juices 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lingogrey (4/4/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> Sweet thanks for the advice i could always sell that nickel for a good price anyways one more Q is the nickel the only one's i cant use in the subox or are there more?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


The 26 and twisted 28 Kanthal would work well. SS you could use in power or temp control mode, so it will work fine in the subox (with 26 gauge single coils, the resistance shouldn't be too low). The Nichrome 80 has quite a low resistance, but since it is 26 gauge you should be able to make it work with single coils (the minimum resistance of the Kbox mini is 0.3 ohms). The 26 / 32 Clapton wire might be a tightish fit, but it should work fine (you will probably need to use it at the higher wattage spectrum available on the mod to get a decent ramp-up time).


----------



## NaZa05 (4/4/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> Hahaha valid point but im not really planning on another mod soon bud so i just wanna stock up on wire for a few months so i could have cash to spend on e juices
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



If you have the subox and not the topbox you wont need that much wire. 1 spool of Kanthal will last you ages, you will not build coils everyday (I hope) so 1 spool will last you very long. I use my subtank mini still on my VTC mini and I build a new coil maybe once a week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## mcgeerj35 (4/4/16)

Lingogrey said:


> The 26 and twisted 28 Kanthal would work well. SS you could use in power or temp control mode, so it will work fine in the subox (with 26 gauge single coils, the resistance shouldn't be too low). The Nichrome 80 has quite a low resistance, but since it is 26 gauge you should be able to make it work with single coils (the minimum resistance of the Kbox mini is 0.3 ohms). The 26 / 32 Clapton wire might be a tightish fit, but it should work fine (you will probably need to use it at the higher wattage spectrum available on the mod to get a decent ramp-up time).


Thanks buddy for the explanation id rather buy 2 or 3 rolls of wire should last quite good i think thanks so much

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (4/4/16)

NaZa05 said:


> If you have the subox and not the topbox you wont need that much wire. 1 spool of Kanthal will last you ages, you will not build coils everyday (I hope) so 1 spool will last you very long. I use my subtank mini still on my VTC mini and I build a new coil maybe once a week.


Very valid point that I didn't think of at first.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (4/4/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> Hahaha valid point but im not really planning on another mod soon bud so i just wanna stock up on wire for a few months so i could have cash to spend on e juices
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


In all honesty, I got myself a selection of wire, and mostly use my 26g Kanthal. I occasionally dip into Stainless Steel but for me, my kanthal is king! I have played with Claptons and the other TC wires, but in my opinion to start off with, just get yourself a roll of Kanthal and SS to start with.


----------



## mcgeerj35 (4/4/16)

NaZa05 said:


> If you have the subox and not the topbox you wont need that much wire. 1 spool of Kanthal will last you ages, you will not build coils everyday (I hope) so 1 spool will last you very long. I use my subtank mini still on my VTC mini and I build a new coil maybe once a week.


Really good point dude well thats why i like weighing the pros and cons and you guys are experienced so i like hearing how and why from you guys 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaZa05 (4/4/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> Thanks buddy for the explanation id rather buy 2 or 3 rolls of wire should last quite good i think thanks so much
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



Honestly 2 or 3 rolls is probably way more than you need lol, you do not need that many. Buy 1 you will probably use that for 6 months if not more. The single coil build 5 wraps is all you need. You overstocking. Spend that extra money on a spare battery or something more useful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcgeerj35 (4/4/16)

NaZa05 said:


> Honestly 2 or 3 rolls is probably way more than you need lol, you do not need that many. Buy 1 you will probably use that for 6 months if not more. The single coil build 5 wraps is all you need. You overstocking. Spend that extra money on a spare battery or something more useful


That long on a wire spool wow never thought that  

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## NaZa05 (4/4/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> That long on a wire spool wow never thought that
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



Most spools are 10m it just doesn't look that long but it is. I think the first ever wired spool I bought just under a year ago (if not longer) and I finally replaced it in Feb when I bought a crius.

You will learn very quickly how little wired you actually use per coil and you will know what I mean


----------



## Kalashnikov (4/4/16)

it is worth it if your planning to put a fence up around your house.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NaZa05 (4/4/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> it is worth it if your planning to put a fence up around your house.



Thanks, now everyone in my office is looking at me for almost falling off my chair from laughter


----------



## Kalashnikov (4/4/16)

NaZa05 said:


> Thanks, now everyone in my office is looking at me for almost falling off my chair from laughter


hahaha good to have a funny forum to sit on all day

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (4/4/16)

Lingogrey said:


> Cool. With the Subox you definitely won't be able to use the nickel though. The Claptons will probably be a tightish fit in the Subtank RBA section, but should work just fine if you don't exceed a 2.5 mm ID.


Claptons will work fine on subtank, did mine on 2.5mm

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## mcgeerj35 (4/4/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> it is worth it if your planning to put a fence up around your house.


Hahahah hopefully we can make that an electric fence  lol what a frigging good laugh i had now     

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcgeerj35 (4/4/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Claptons will work fine on subtank, did mine on 2.5mm
> View attachment 50183


Damnnnn thats a pretty build right there bud 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenyZA (4/4/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> Hahaha valid point but im not really planning on another mod soon bud so i just wanna stock up on wire for a few months so i could have cash to spend on e juices
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Hehehe none of us planned a new mod, they just sort of happen. The hard part is trying to explain "the need" to the wife.


----------

